# Omnisphere loosing all its patches on reload of song!!



## JT3_Jon

I recently updated Omni to v 2.3.2h(v) and now when I reload a song that had patches loaded in VE pro coupled to Cubase 8.5, my omnisphere instances are showing up completely blank! The multi says "empty" (not default as usual) and each omnisphere instance that had a patch is now completely blank!! Talk about frustrating! I thought having them coupled meant that this information is stored with my cubase project?! Before I updated omnisphere everything worked fine and patches were recalled no problem. What is going on?!

I have always run Omnisphere inside Vienna Ensemble Pro, and sometimes run it in coupled mode and sometimes run it decoupled. Either way I ALWAYS save my VE pro metaframes, however even when I load these on their own, my latest Omnisphere instances are coming up blank.

I've tried running some tests but so far it doesn't seem to be consistent behavior. I've tried both coupled and decoupled and I cant get it to consistently load up blank. But for sure a song I worked on last night and saved comes up blank today and I've lost all my loaded patches. Now I'm scared to open past projects as I dont know if they will actually load correctly! I rely on patch recall for my work, and will often edit presets to fit my work but not actually resave them as new patches while I'm working as I'm unsure if they will be tweaked more, so if these come up as blank I will have no clue what patch was used, or what was tweaked!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JT3_Jon

BTW, whats interesting is in this same VE pro instance, since Omnisphere only loads midi 1-8, I had Kontakt loaded with instruments assigned to midi 9-16. The kontakt instance reloads fine with no problems, but my omnisphere opens blank. :(


----------



## synthpunk

Jon, best to contact spectrasonics support they should be back to you by tomorrow afternoon.
[email protected]


----------



## gsilbers

JT3_Jon said:


> I recently updated Omni to v 2.3.2h(v) and now when I reload a song that had patches loaded in VE pro coupled to Cubase 8.5, my omnisphere instances are showing up completely blank! The multi says "empty" (not default as usual) and each omnisphere instance that had a patch is now completely blank!! Talk about frustrating! I thought having them coupled meant that this information is stored with my cubase project?! Before I updated omnisphere everything worked fine and patches were recalled no problem. What is going on?!
> 
> I have always run Omnisphere inside Vienna Ensemble Pro, and sometimes run it in coupled mode and sometimes run it decoupled. Either way I ALWAYS save my VE pro metaframes, however even when I load these on their own, my latest Omnisphere instances are coming up blank.
> 
> I've tried running some tests but so far it doesn't seem to be consistent behavior. I've tried both coupled and decoupled and I cant get it to consistently load up blank. But for sure a song I worked on last night and saved comes up blank today and I've lost all my loaded patches. Now I'm scared to open past projects as I dont know if they will actually load correctly! I rely on patch recall for my work, and will often edit presets to fit my work but not actually resave them as new patches while I'm working as I'm unsure if they will be tweaked more, so if these come up as blank I will have no clue what patch was used, or what was tweaked!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.




yep. its annoying. the trick is to erase the keyfile for registatrion in the prefs and re-register it again. it will also happen with trillian.


----------



## JT3_Jon

Oh interesting! So this has happened to you gsilbers and you fixed it by removing the keyfile and re-registering? I did email tech support but if this is likely what they will suggest as a solution I'll just do it now and see if it still happens.


----------



## JT3_Jon

gsilbers said:


> yep. its annoying. the trick is to erase the keyfile for registatrion in the prefs and re-register it again. it will also happen with trillian.



Do you mind sharing how to do this if possible? Spectrasonics support has been less than helpful so far (apparently they are really busy this week).


----------



## gsilbers

JT3_Jon said:


> Do you mind sharing how to do this if possible? Spectrasonics support has been less than helpful so far (apparently they are really busy this week).



If memory serves me right, i removed the "net.spectrasonics.V6.plist" (and/or similar) from library/preferences folder. in a mac btw. then launched logic and it asked to re-authorized. then the patches where staying loaded.


----------



## JT3_Jon

gsilbers said:


> If memory serves me right, i removed the "net.spectrasonics.V6.plist" (and/or similar) from library/preferences folder. in a mac btw. then launched logic and it asked to re-authorized. then the patches where staying loaded.



That is exactly the file they told me to remove. Hopefully that solves the issue. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Syncopator

gsilbers said:


> If memory serves me right, i removed the "net.spectrasonics.V6.plist" (and/or similar) from library/preferences folder. in a mac btw. then launched logic and it asked to re-authorized. then the patches where staying loaded.



So happy to find this thread, because I've been suffering with this for weeks and lost patches that it took me hours to find again.

*IMPORTANT for future readers:* 

After deleting the aforementioned files, when I relaunched VEPro and instantiated Omnisphere and Trilian, I was NOT asked to reauthorize them. Turns out *I needed to restart the Mac*—and then, finally, I was asked to reauthorize.


----------

